
Want to make a big cash withdrawal? Don’t bank on being allowed - edward
http://www.theguardian.com/money/2015/sep/12/big-cash-withdrawals-bank-barclays-denied-access
======
hugh4
I don't think anyone would be surprised that a bank can't necessarily let you
withdraw arbitrarily large amounts of cash from any given branch at any time.

On the other hand, 1500 pounds doesn't seem like much.

The largest amount I've ever personally withdrawn in cash was about eight
thousand dollars, and they needed to check they could handle it, but did so
without complaining.

